# We are yours. Forgotten Felines



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This a great video to put on your face page or send it to friends.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. What a great video clip to send out to friends. I have many friends and acquaintances who think I am crazy and just don't understand. Many don't even know what a feral cat is.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ya some of my family thinks Im over the edge too! But Ive educated them. But most of my friends understand my passion and support me. Even my sub contractors think Im a bit crazy but when they have dog or cat problems they call me! 

when we started our group in 2006 we had to educate the public what we were all about. Now TNR is growing quickly. Its amazing how many people came up to our tent at the Tubac art festival and donated and told us they did TNR in other part of the country. I live in Arizona and a lot of snow birds come and go here.


----------

